# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Παιχνιδια για ringneck

## Panosfx

Τι παιχνιδια μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω για ringneck;Θα μπορουσα να βαλω απο cockatiel μιας και περιπου εχουν το ιδιο μεγεθος;
Απο χειροποιητα να φτιαξω εγω(κι αμα τα καταφερω να μου τρυπησετε τη μυτη...  ::  );

----------


## moutro

Καλημέρα Πάνο. νομίζω ναι μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις τα ίδια, απλά θα τα χαλάσουν πιο εύκολα γιατι εχουν πιο μεγάλο ράμφος. Το να φτιάξεις χειροποίητα είναι πιο εύκολο απο οτι ακουγεται. Πχ παίρνεις καλαμάκια, τα κοβεις τα περνάς απο κορδόνια και ειναι έτοιμο! το ίδιο μπορεις να κανεις με κουδουνάκια, χαρτάκια, κουμπάκια, κάπακια απο μπουκάλι, φίλτρα καφέ και ότι άλλο μπορεις να φαντασείς!!!
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...αγάλους
Πάρε και απο δω μερικές ιδέες, περιμένουμε και τις δικές σου!!!!

----------


## Panosfx

Καταρχας σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.
Οταν λες κορδονια εννοεις απο παπουτσια;Και χαρτακια που ειπες δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να τα κοψει και να τα καταπιει;

----------


## moutro

Αν είναι αχρησιμοποίητα, βάλε και ππουρσιών αν και δεν νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα... Εγώ προτιμώ σχοινί ή σπάγγο (σαν αυτο του χαρταετού, άσπρο ή καφέ που μοιάζει με λινό).
Τα χαρτάκια τα τραβανε, τα σκίζουν και είναι πολύ αγαπημένο παιχνίδι. Μπορεί και να καταπιούν κανενα μικρο κομμάτι αλλα δεν παθαίνουν κάτι... Και συ αν φας ένα χαρτί δεν θα πάθεις κάτι  :Happy:  Και γενικά αν διαλέγεις υλικά που δεν έχουν κίνδυνο να είναι τοξικά, δεν έχεις να φοβάσαι τίποτα...
Εγώ πχ παίρνω χαρτόνι, του το κόβω σε κύκλους και βάζω σε σχοινί εναλλάξ κύκλο - χάντρες - κύκλο - -χάντρες. Αυτο το παιχνίδι του το διορθώνω 2 φορες την εβδομάδα, το τσακίζει!!!!

----------

